# Bob Sykes 12-5-14



## saltwater_cowboy (Oct 18, 2014)

Bulls we're eating good . Got out there around 8 and stayed till 1am. have pictures of four more that I'm trying to get a load. cAught atotal of 6 last night and broke off on one


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome! 6 bulls in one night is awesome!! You killed it!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice fish! I haven't had a night like that in a while. Ain't nothing better than not being able to keep your rod in the water all night because you're always fighting big reds!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I was SUPPOSED to be out there last night, but my roommate bailed.... Glad you guys killed it out there man.


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice job cowboy! I'm the guy that netted the monster you caught Thursday night. I am back in Maine but I hope they are still around when I get back to P-Cola in a couple weeks. Anyone know how late in the winter they usually run around the Sykes Bridge?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

soup4smitty said:


> Anyone know how late in the winter they usually run around the Sykes Bridge?


The bulls will be on & off at Sykes all the way up through February, at which point they'll be thick up on the surface in the lights at Sykes all the way till The end of April/beginning of May. That's how it's been the past two years. It's the funnest fishing of the year, in my opinion, because it's almost all sight fishing. You can literally pick your fish. It's an absolute blast.


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

awesome thanks, I will be back out there in about 3 weeks. I would like to catch a slot just to try eating one, I never have.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

saltwater_cowboy said:


> Bulls we're eating good . Got out there around 8 and stayed till 1am. have pictures of four more that I'm trying to get a load. cAught atotal of 6 last night and broke off on one


I don't know Rob. That top picture looks like a keeper to me.  I gotta get back over there in a few nights. I'd like a couple of slots for grilling.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> The bulls will be on & off at Sykes all the way up through February, at which point they'll be thick up on the surface in the lights at Sykes all the way till The end of April/beginning of May. That's how it's been the past two years. It's the funnest fishing of the year, in my opinion, because it's almost all sight fishing. You can literally pick your fish. It's an absolute blast.


Pretty accurate. They will be pretty thick all winter but you can still catch them about all year just fewer and far between. Occasionally I'll see one on top this time of year but they cruise the top in the months stated. I set up a couple bottom rods for reds and have a rod ready to sling at fish on the top.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Will Reds hit bait hanging from a bobber?

I'm heading over tomorrow night. Gonna be to cold at night for me for a while. So tomorrow night its.........TWO SLOTS.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

What time does Dizzy Lizzy bait shop close?


----------



## saltwater_cowboy (Oct 18, 2014)

yeah, that was the best night I've had out there yet in the past few weeks. I had one more that I lost. I was reaching back to grab the net and I let the braids rub against the concrete railing. That was a wrap on that one


----------

